
World Bank Unfairly Influenced Its Own Competitiveness Rankings - jgome
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/world-bank-unfairly-influenced-its-own-competitiveness-rankings-1515797620?responsive=y&tesla=y
======
jgome
This has directly affected the ranking of Chile in a negative way, for at
least 4 years.

The person who was in charge of the group responsible for the supposed "screw
up", Augusto Lopez-Claros, is chilean.

Chile currently has a "socialist" female president that has been in government
for almost 4 years, and is leaving on March. There were elections last year in
Chile (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilean_general_election,_2017](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilean_general_election,_2017)
), and the opposition candidate, Sebastián Piñera, won against the continuity
candidate. Part of his campaign was based on the idea that Chile could become
a "Chilezuela" if his adversary won.

------
jnordwick
I can see this going a couple different ways, but by far the most interesting
scenario I feel is the one where countries that don't pass the smell test
start floating to the top.

If all of the sudden, countries that have been driving their economies off the
road, like the Venezuelas of the world, float higher in the rankings, can we
put more nails in the World Bank's coffin? They give advice with disastrous
consequences for impoverished countries.

I think it was Reagan advisor Jude Wanniski who used to refer to it as the
Destroyer of Worlds Bank.

